# 2011 Ford.



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks Good But I Gotta Have My GMC


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, I gotta have my GM. But Ford is doing some really great things with the work trucks. I am very impressed with most the stuff I am seeing coming from there. GM really needs to step it up on this kind of stuff. I love that new GPS enabled computer system they added in the trucks to. Thats almost enough to make me switch over. Well.... not quite, but its getting close.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Is there a cummins in them yet????????


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

2003ctd;875887 said:


> Is there a cummins in them yet????????


nope better! dodge...i meen RAM doesnt build them diesels!

mike rowes voice is perfect for selling fords!!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, you just ruined my keyboard. I drooled all over it.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

"to run equipment like salt spreaders, snow plows, a small city" beautiful i couldn't put it more elegantly myself. I want one of these trucks I will have one it may be 20 years from now but i'll get one


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;875873 said:


> I agree, I gotta have my GM. But Ford is doing some really great things with the work trucks. I am very impressed with most the stuff I am seeing coming from there. GM really needs to step it up on this kind of stuff. I love that new GPS enabled computer system they added in the trucks to. Thats almost enough to make me switch over. Well.... not quite, but its getting close.


HAHA GM catch up with Ford never we always leave u guys in the dust :laughing:


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO Ford is by far the only manufacturer that really strives to appeal to the working man. They always keep coming out with new ideas and standard features that make everyday use of your truck that much easier and enjoyable.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive seen some on this new vids on YT and i really hope is new mile marker for ford . its going to be interesting how well the engineers design the new diesel engine . I'd like to see some of those real world testimonial 's like they did with the 6.4 's


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

2003ctd;875887 said:


> Is there a cummins in them yet????????


no...but i hear they come with a free speed boat now....

lol.....j/k buddy


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I posted a bunch of vids here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90862


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

2003ctd;875887 said:


> Is there a cummins in them yet????????


new that year a 6.7 powerstroke


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Pretty sweet looking! Wonder how the price tag will be.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

CHEVY/GMC 5500 4x4 are the best ford/dodge have no chance:laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

TremblaySNOW;876047 said:


> CHEVY/GMC 5500 4x4 are the best ford/dodge have no chance:laughing:


gotta agree, those are tough "looking" but do they come with IFS also? lol have u seen the ford 450-750 line guy? youve gotta be kidding me.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

The best pickup truck ever 
This will run any factory height truck over:salute:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876055 said:


> The best pickup truck ever
> This will run any factory height truck over:salute:


this is better because its a FORD


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

suzuki0702;876052 said:


> gotta agree, those are tough "looking" but do they come with IFS also? lol have u seen the ford 450-750 line guy? youve gotta be kidding me.


LMAO:laughing: You meen this 7500:laughing:


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

This thing will pull your ford hear to tronto without even thinking about it:laughing:


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

F350plowing;876062 said:


> this is better because its a FORD


like to see that ford in the mud (No 4x4) in it weighs a 100times more then the GM:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Those 4500's and up are pretty cool....

Too bad GM shut down the plant that makes those...:waving:


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

BladeScape;876076 said:


> Those 4500's and up are pretty cool....
> 
> Too bad GM shut down the plant that makes those...:waving:


:laughing:


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876055 said:


> The best pickup truck ever
> This will run any factory height truck over:salute:


I have no brand loyalty, ford, GM or other wise, but I gotta say this is one ugly truck. It's all lumpy and stuff.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Plow;876211 said:


> I have no brand loyalty, ford, GM or other wise, but I gotta say this is one ugly truck. It's all lumpy and stuff.


we all knew that because its a GM


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

F350plowing;876239 said:


> we all knew that because its a GM


Chevy all the way, Duramax 6.6 with a allison 6 speed:salute: 
I guess you never drove one, You don't know what your missing

:laughing:Your loss not mine:laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876252 said:


> Chevy all the way, Duramax 6.6 with a allison 6 speed:salute:
> I guess you never drove one, You don't know what your missing
> 
> :laughing:Your loss not mine:laughing:


i have drove one and i would much rather have the ford! i will admit the allison transmission is great


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

GMC/CHEVY Duramax gets better fuel mileage than Ford SD!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

When they say Super Duty they mean it. Competition just takes the 1 and swaps its with a 2 to make a 2500...Ford actually builds a working truck.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

MRHORSEPOWER1;876270 said:


> GMC/CHEVY Duramax gets better fuel mileage than Ford SD!


if you have something like this i don't care if its FORD or a GM the fuel mileage is going to suck


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

F350plowing;876276 said:


> if you have something like this i don't care if its FORD or a GM the fuel mileage is going to suck


If you can afford something like that...I'm sure fuel mileage is the last thing you would be worried about.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'd like to see what the PTO system will actually run when that truck comes out. Might not be as good as it sounds.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

oldmankent;876294 said:


> I'd like to see what the PTO system will actually run when that truck comes out. Might not be as good as it sounds.


Belly mower maybe? Just kidding


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

TremblaySNOW;876063 said:


> LMAO:laughing: You meen this 7500:laughing:












lets get the chain out boy!! they put the duramax in that tin can too along with IFS? lol ill give u the benefit of the doubt wiht my 650 against your toy 7500!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Fords are for driving around looking good but,
Chev/gm are for working, pulling, getting dirty,
Did you know GM dualies have 365 horsepower and 660 lb-ft of torque The best power to weight ratio and tow 13,000 pounds


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876321 said:


> Fords are for driving around looking good but,
> Chev/gm are for working, pulling, getting dirty


i thought i would be a nice guy and let you know you typed that backwards. its not a big deal just so you know


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Check out this Chev concept truck


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's another one cool A


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876347 said:


> Here's another one cool A


once again GM has to take ideas from ford!! even though i think it looks stupid


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

F350plowing;876360 said:


> once again GM has to take ideas from ford!! even though i think it looks stupid


The chevy is 1000000000 times nicer bud:laughing:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I hate the new grill! The 2008 looks alot better jmo


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876377 said:


> The chevy is 1000000000 times nicer bud:laughing:


i will admit that it looks better but i think they both look like sh*t ill just stick to a normal truck. still copied ford Again!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

my internet ***** is bigger than all your internet penisesxysport


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Once again. Ish! What's up with that goiter of a bumper? It's bigger than the freakin' tires
The rest ain't bad.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll take a Ford any day. Thats a really neat concept with the PTO. Hope it works out good for them.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Plow;876528 said:


> Once again. Ish! What's up with that goiter of a bumper? It's bigger than the freakin' tires
> The rest ain't bad.


they should have it the same as the 1/2 then it would look better but not as good as the ford


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

dodge's cummins engine, chev's allison tranny, ford's suspention, king ranch interior, and the GMC 2500 body...... now were talkin a truck


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Alpha Property;876579 said:


> dodge's cummins engine, chev's allison tranny, ford's suspention, king ranch interior, and the GMC 2500 body...... now were talkin a truck


There ya go. There is good points about all of them.

Style.... Its all just personal preference. I personally think the droopy look the fords have with the headlights starting up and going down give it a depressing look, where the chevys and gmc's this generation and last, have a upward animalistic face to it. The trucks really have a face when you look at the front of them. I also think the ford interior lacks class and eloquence and is to choppy and blocky and they feel the need to stamp superduty into everything they can. It just looks like they want it to look like some kind of industrial panel in there. The interior of the Gm's is the same interior that they are putting in the luxury SUV's that they make...

As far as suspension goes, I have a 2008 GMC 1500 SLT loaded with every single option you can possibly get on one. And I defy any ford or dodge to even touch that truck in terms of class and ride. Its like driving an luxury sedan or something, its over the top. I know that 08 1500 isn't torsion bars, but the torsion bars on all my other trucks has its place. The ride is the cats meow. I know it doesn't take a plow as well, thats a fact, but the trade off of having my spine re-arranged every time I drive the truck doesn't pay off for the several times I will be running a plow in the winter. And will it plow commercially just as good as the ford? yes it will. I've been doing it for years and guys I know have been doing it for many many more years before me. Come on, its NOT a TOYota....

Engines, 6.6 duramax/allison combo... Enough said. The motor is just balls to the wall power. I have GM's 5.3 gas, 5.7 gas, 6.0 gas, and a 6.6 diesel. I've driven the fords so I'm not talking blindly, its a very nice motor. It doesn't sound as cool as the others I admit, but someone who has driven them would be really hard pressed to tell me that the motor isn't impressive. And I won't be having to remove the damn cab of my truck to work on it!!

Things that ford is doing that I can really commend and agree is a great idea: 
-the upfitter switches. It is completely beyond me why every truck from every manu doesn't have these..... should have been done by everyone years ago
-The PTO, great idea. someone buying a f550 is going to be using it for one thing or anything.
-the fleet gps computer thing they add into the trucks now. Completely AWESOME idea. I wish I had this so much in my trucks. 
-giving guys who want a light duty sized truck in a 19,500 chassis (f-550) seems like a good idea to me. 
-The tool inventory system that runs through the computer

But all in all the reason you can go to the store and have a choice of buying black, white, or gray socks is because everyone has a different PREFERENCE as to what they like for their own reasons. Same thing with trucks, except I have yet to start a pissing match about what color socks are better....


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Alpha Property;876579 said:


> dodge's cummins engine, chev's allison tranny, ford's suspention, king ranch interior, and the GMC 2500 body...... now were talkin a truck


dodge's cummins engine (actually its cummins' cummins engine), chev's allison tranny (again not gm's own built tranny) , ford's suspension, king ranch interior, and the GMC 2500 body...... now were talkin a truck

if you want that combo order a ford f-650 with cummins diesel and allison auto. just not going to get the king ranch interior. .

i love truck threads when someone post's something about a brand of truck and everyone has to start a huge pissing contest. wow you drive a gm/dodge/ford thats amazing for you frankly i dont care if you plow with a ford fiesta it has no effect on me. if you look at the post and like make a good comment, if not move along its not that difficult. . .


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

merrimacmill;876630 said:


> There ya go. There is good points about all of them.
> 
> Style.... Its all just personal preference. I personally think the droopy look the fords have with the headlights starting up and going down give it a depressing look, where the chevys and gmc's this generation and last, have a upward animalistic face to it. The trucks really have a face when you look at the front of them. I also think the ford interior lacks class and eloquence and is to choppy and blocky and they feel the need to stamp superduty into everything they can. It just looks like they want it to look like some kind of industrial panel in there. The interior of the Gm's is the same interior that they are putting in the luxury SUV's that they make...
> 
> ...


ohh and black socks are definately better


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;876635 said:


> ohh and black socks are definately better


NO!!!! screw you White socks are better better cooling capability


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;876334 said:


> Check out this Chev concept truck


Is that a tampon string hanging out the front?:laughing: If you want a pickup buy a chevy if you want a TRUCK buy a FORD!!! :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

KBTConst;876686 said:


> Is that a tampon string hanging out the front?:laughing: If you want a pickup buy a chevy if you want a TRUCK buy a FORD!!! :laughing:


LMFAO thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

For the price of a new truck they are all junk. Overpriced because too many people drive them because they want one. The big 3 have driven the price through the roof and let the quality slip.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Alpha Property;876579 said:


> dodge's cummins engine, chev's allison tranny, ford's suspention, king ranch interior, and the GMC 2500 body...... now were talkin a truck


I disagree, screw the cummins. chevy driveline and body on a ford chassis and it would be perfect.

I think one thing we can agree on is both Chevy and Ford have good points to offer and dodge sucks in every respect


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;876661 said:


> NO!!!! screw you White socks are better better cooling capability


Thats why I switch it up. black socks in the winter, gray socks in the spring and fall and white socks in the summer!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

damn collin always gotta be the politically correct one i see..j/k happy turkey day btw


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

that trans in the 2011 ford looks like an e4od which have been around since like 1991 or something and even with the thousands of dollars in updates you can do there still junk IMO


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

its a 6 spd torqshift and my 5spd torqshift has been awesome to me


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

nickplowing1972;876963 said:


> that trans in the 2011 ford looks like an e4od which have been around since like 1991 or something and even with the thousands of dollars in updates you can do there still junk IMO


Well yeah that is your opinion. I have had three fords with the torqueshift and they all have been great, probably much better than any of the mid-eighties gmc's in your sig.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

TremblaySNOW;876047 said:


> CHEVY/GMC 5500 4x4 are the best ford/dodge have no chance:laughing:


That's my dream truck sitting right there- with a 10' Fisher MC Plow, a V-Box spreader, Cab painted Victory Red wesport


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

GM messed up I think for 45 and 5500 series trucks they had the right chassis maybe more poer and breaking power but definatly better that the others as far as cab and visability.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

cat320;877459 said:


> GM messed up I think for 45 and 5500 series trucks they had the right chassis maybe more poer and breaking power but definatly better that the others as far as cab and visability.


Are you saying that it does'nt have enough power?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

suzuki0702;876304 said:


> lets get the chain out boy!! they put the duramax in that tin can too along with IFS? lol ill give u the benefit of the doubt wiht my 650 against your toy 7500!


Yea Let's Do That BOY:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I used one of the first ones out of production so if the later models with the new engine line up had more ponies under the hood i don't know. I did like the cab and visability over a F550.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

schmol;877350 said:


> Well yeah that is your opinion. I have had three fords with the torqueshift and they all have been great, probably much better than any of the mid-eighties gmc's in your sig.


im not tryin to get into a pissin match :laughing: but my turbo 400's in my mid 80's trucks i will take anyday over any new trans other then an allison


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

nickplowing1972;878125 said:


> im not tryin to get into a pissin match :laughing: but my turbo 400's in my mid 80's trucks i will take anyday over any new trans other then an allison


True, for a plow truck they are probably more reliable with all the back and forth shifting. For towing though I really like the torqueshift.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

These GM "fans" have got their heads so far up their a**es in denial it really is funny.
Why the hell do you think the company is in the shape they're in.........Hello!!! They've had idiots running the company for decades driving it into the ground with piece of sh*t products. Loosing money like a wh*re in a crack house. 
Now the company is so far up sh*t creek it has to be bought by the government to keep the employees working and the turds rolling off the line. 
Ford builds a better product that people clearly want, which was announced in early November stating that Ford turned close to a billion dollar profit while GM did just the opposite. I think that says everything!
Like my grandpa used to say "you can polish a turd all you want, but in the end it's still a turd"

And that my friends is what GM (government motors) produces, TURDS. :salute:


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;883111 said:


> These GM "fans" have got their heads so far up their a**es in denial it really is funny.
> Why the hell do you think the company is in the shape they're in.........Hello!!! They've had idiots running the company for decades driving it into the ground with piece of sh*t products. Loosing money like a wh*re in a crack house.
> Now the company is so far up sh*t creek it has to be bought by the government to keep the employees working and the turds rolling off the line.
> Ford builds a better product that people clearly want, which was announced in early November stating that Ford turned close to a billion dollar profit while GM did just the opposite. I think that says everything!
> ...


hey so how bout the 6.0l fords? there good motors right? or should i say sickliters. thats why for and international sued eacher other over all the problems:laughing::laughing: the twin turbos are awesome too with there flame shooting pipe and turbo failure. ford used to make good diesels the 7.3. 6.6 dmax=smart. people who drive fords have there head up there a$$ and never admit ford has gone down hill!


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh and another thing for you! ford dodge and gm guys all can not say that the chevy 350 by far was the best build motor ever. nick i know you got me on this one


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*What does G.M.C. stand for? Got more cash? Gay mans car! Got my clunker! 
FORD = FIRST ON RACE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!! FLATENS OLD RUSTY DODGES!*


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;883180 said:


> *What does G.M.C. stand for? Got more cash? Gay mans car! Got my clunker!
> FORD = FIRST ON RACE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!! FLATENS OLD RUSTY DODGES!*


How old are you??? 9??:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

grosser397;883174 said:


> hey so how bout the 6.0l fords? there good motors right? or should i say sickliters. thats why for and international sued eacher other over all the problems:laughing::laughing: the twin turbos are awesome too with there flame shooting pipe and turbo failure. ford used to make good diesels the 7.3. 6.6 dmax=smart. people who drive fords have there head up there a$$ and never admit ford has gone down hill!


So that's it????? One bad motor made by Navistar and a reprogram fix????  
All of the new diesels are sh*tty and getting sh*ttier for one reason, EPA and the Government.
Yeah, the same government who's running your beloved money pit GM. At least Ford decided to make a move and do something about their diesels, instead of blaming the other guy and losing customers. You know, being pro-active. 
Can't wait to see how GM does after basically betting the future of the company on the Volt. Yeah, cause everyone wants a new fancy electric Cavalier. Now they're using their noodle! 
And for hanging in there when the future couldn't be any brighter GM fans, we salute you. :salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Just listen to you kids!!!!

this is crazy how all of you get a fired up by which brand is better....what a waste of time....LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

................


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ford550;883255 said:


> ................




Same here!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't know what all this talk is about Fords, GM's, and Dodges. 

We all truly know that the Tundra is the beefiest truck...4500's and 550's don't have a chance, and will never look as good.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

02DURAMAX;883188 said:


> How old are you??? 9??:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


_*
No im not 9. No im not a kid, Im just somebody who worked in the autobody and mechanics field to know what i would put my money on when it comes to quality and real truck, But hey thats my opinion, Flame on!*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;883190 said:


> So that's it????? One bad motor made by Navistar and a reprogram fix????
> All of the new diesels are sh*tty and getting sh*ttier for one reason, EPA and the Government.
> Yeah, the same government who's running your beloved money pit GM. At least Ford decided to make a move and do something about their diesels, instead of blaming the other guy and losing customers. You know, being pro-active.
> Can't wait to see how GM does after basically betting the future of the company on the Volt. Yeah, cause everyone wants a new fancy electric Cavalier. Now they're using their noodle!
> And for hanging in there when the future couldn't be any brighter GM fans, we salute you. :salute:


*Right on! I totally agree with this 1!*


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;883446 said:


> _*
> No im not 9. No im not a kid, Im just somebody who worked in the autobody and mechanics field to know what i would put my money on when it comes to quality and real truck, But hey thats my opinion, Flame on!*_


Ok Sorry your 13TEEN...and not a kid...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

just for the record here i didnt bash ford trucks i bashed the e4od transmission:waving:


----------



## rayslayer (Oct 1, 2009)

now this is some good reading!!!! keeeeeep on bashing


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

nickplowing1972;883736 said:


> just for the record here i didnt bash ford trucks i bashed the e4od transmission:waving:


The e40d was a good tranny what you smoking...?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

How many car lines does ford have compared to gm? Everything in this country is down from past numbers so that means that because your down you make a lesser quality product? 

People will stick to there brand name like they are defending a family member, its best to try and stay away from opinion and try to stay close to facts. All trucks have there ups and downs some more than others. I really cant belive i sat here the last 10 min reading all of this back and forth about whos better. 

When they work there great, and when there broke they all suck!!

And just for the record for the 9 year old who had to say " first on race day "

you know damm well the mods wont even let us respond with what ford can stand for.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

This is what I'm plowing with....


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread is like a room full of premenstrual teenage girls.......... Heres a thought THEY ALL SUCK NOW AS STATED. "THE BIG THREE" HAVE ALL HAD EPIC FAILS. PERIOD END OF STORY.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

their all nice when thier new.......and yours


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

This is how i see it and i worked for chevy for a few years.

1500 = Chevy all the way. The F150 doesn't even come close. Towing and power.
I love ford trucks, and i own one but i have to say that the dmax and ally are the best for towing PERIOD.
Ford wins overall because of looks and style, plus the cool features they keep adding. 
If it was a truck used just for work only Ford.. If it was for towing long distance with heavy loads Dmax..
Chevy needs to get rid of that bumper, and the HUGE gap above the rear wheels.
As for dodge
well I'd rather use a Tundra.

BTW, white socks are warmer and more reliable than the other colors..


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;883899 said:


> How many car lines does ford have compared to gm? Everything in this country is down from past numbers so that means that because your down you make a lesser quality product?
> 
> People will stick to there brand name like they are defending a family member, its best to try and stay away from opinion and try to stay close to facts. All trucks have there ups and downs some more than others. I really cant belive i sat here the last 10 min reading all of this back and forth about whos better.
> 
> ...


*No way really? Like nobody has heard them before! And where the hell did this 9 year old kid crap come from???? I'm 36. And not a idiot. I do agree with you though on defending your loyalty like a family member, I do it all the time, After many years in autobody and mechanics i know WHAT I WOULD BUY and im not saying that others should too... it my personal opinion, It just irks the hell outta me when some people talk crap about something they have never owned or drove just because they are loyal to the other brand, And i'll be clear right now that I AM NOT AIMING THAT AT ANYONE ON HERE!!!!!!!!! I dont get offended by somebodys words on forum, they are just words on a screen, it kills me how some peopleget so offended by this or take it personal, All i can say that ford wouldn't be the best selling truck for 37 years because they sold crap, obviously they got there loyalty and reputation for a reason. No matter what you drive or like is up to personal choice and if makes you happy so be it! Thats life. Cheers*


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh everyone just shut up, this thread is suppose to be about the 2011 super duty and its features, not some dick swinging contest. These forums have gone down hill with all this petty bickering its pathetic. Im here to read about others ways of doing business and equipment not to read this crap.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

I think that a true truck person can value each of the good points of the different brands. (wow that sounds like it came from a gay psych). Anyways... I prefer fords, always will. But... that doesn't mean they are perfect and every other brand is horrible. For new trucks: HD gas motor=Chevy, Diesel=Cummins (easier power, longevity) trannys=allison bodies=ford. Older trucks: Gas=Ford/Chevy Diesel:7.3idi or PS Trannys=NOT DODGE Bodies:80s chevys everything else ford. 

My uncle actually stopped talking to me for a couple months because I bought a dodge. People are crazy


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

It sure makes for an entertaining thread fanning the flames of brand loyalty! :yow!:

Ain't I a stinker xysport


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Turf Commando;883798 said:


> The e40d was a good tranny what you smoking...?


smoking nothing  i owned a transmission shop for 9 years and if it wasnt for ford and chrysler i wouldnt have made 2 years in the business :laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

nickplowing1972;885406 said:


> smoking nothing  i owned a transmission shop for 9 years and if it wasnt for ford and chrysler i wouldnt have made 2 years in the business :laughing:


I had a 96 f-350 with a 7.3 and e40d tranny. I was one of the lucky ones and didnt have a problem. But i only had the truck for 95,000miles. But alot of people i know with the e40d with a diesel had alot of problems. But now i got a stick so im set.

BTW i like the ford vs chevy debates

Another vote for fordussmileyflag

I just couldnt drive a truck with an Isuzu motor.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*i love chevys! i think they are the best trucks in the world, i really love they're tough and rugged frames,,,,, lets see some examples on HOW tough those frames are!

































YOU COULDNT PAY ME TO DRIVE A CHEVY BUT THATS JUST ME, IF WHATEVER YOU DRIVE AND ARE LOYAL TOO IS YOUR THING THEN BE HAPPY. I KNOW I AM!*


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

F350plowing;876360 said:


> once again GM has to take ideas from ford!! even though i think it looks stupid


Get your facts stright. The Dale Jr. Silverado (the red truck posted there) was a concept that came out at the 2007 SEMA show, so in no way did GM take any ideas from Ford.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;883899 said:


> How many car lines does ford have compared to gm? Everything in this country is down from past numbers so that means that because your down you make a lesser quality product?
> 
> People will stick to there brand name like they are defending a family member, its best to try and stay away from opinion and try to stay close to facts. All trucks have there ups and downs some more than others. I really cant belive i sat here the last 10 min reading all of this back and forth about whos better.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;884154 said:


> *No way really? Like nobody has heard them before! And where the hell did this 9 year old kid crap come from???? I'm 36. And not a idiot. I do agree with you though on defending your loyalty like a family member, I do it all the time, After many years in autobody and mechanics on FORDS i know WHAT I WOULD BUY and im not saying that others should too... it my personal opinion, It just irks the hell outta me when some people talk crap about something they have never owned or drove just because they are loyal to the other brand, And i'll be clear right now that I AM NOT AIMING THAT AT ANYONE ON HERE!!!!!!!!! I dont get offended by somebodys words on forum, they are just words on a screen, it kills me how some peopleget so offended by this or take it personal, All i can say that ford wouldn't be the best selling truck for 37 years because they sold crap, obviously they got there loyalty and reputation for a reason. No matter what you drive or like is up to personal choice and if makes you happy so be it! Thats life. Cheers*


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

02DURAMAX;892485 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


_*ALL HAIL AND BOW DOWN TO THE MIGHTY , ALL KNOWNING , BETTER THEN EVERYONE 02DURAMAX, OR FEEL HIS MIGHTY RATH COME RAINING UPON YOU! TEACH US OLE WISE 1 !!! :whistling: But i still love those tough burly chevy trucks and as shown in the above examples you CANNOT go wrong with gm! I think everyone should go out right now and trade your fords and dodges in for the best truck in the world, GMC/CHEVY*_


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;892550 said:


> _*ALL HAIL AND BOW DOWN TO THE MIGHTY , ALL KNOWNING , BETTER THEN EVERYONE 02DURAMAX, OR FEEL HIS MIGHTY RATH COME RAINING UPON YOU! TEACH US OLE WISE 1 !!! But i still love those tough burly chevy trucks and as shown in the above examples you CANNOT go wrong with gm! I think everyone should go out right now and trade your fords and dodges in for the best truck in the world, GMC/CHEVY*_


I have yet to post what truck is best...It just great to see you get all fired up about ford.:laughing::laughing: now go to bed you got school tomorrow kid!:laughing:

What ever works..Works....


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;892550 said:


> _*ALL HAIL AND BOW DOWN TO THE MIGHTY , ALL KNOWNING , BETTER THEN EVERYONE 02DURAMAX, OR FEEL HIS MIGHTY RATH COME RAINING UPON YOU! TEACH US OLE WISE 1 !!! But i still love those tough burly chevy trucks and as shown in the above examples you CANNOT go wrong with gm! I think everyone should go out right now and trade your fords and dodges in for the best truck in the world, GMC/CHEVY*_


Also how about you post some pics of you snow set up...I wanna see the plow you have on your one fiddy....:whistling::whistling::laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*All fired up?:laughing::laughing::laughing: Far from it, You know theres alway some person on every forum you go on that thinks they are big and tough and just the most perfect person out there by trying to talk down and insulting somebody or flaming everyone they can. Its pathetic actually. I know your type, I run my own forum else where and deal with it often. I dont get fired up over brands or loyality to anything espeacially on the net because....... Well its just the net! :waving:*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

02DURAMAX;892563 said:


> Also how about you post some pics of you snow set up...I wanna see the plow you have on your one fiddy....:whistling::whistling::laughing:


_*OH NO SIR I CAN'T!!! We all know that nothing is going to be better then YOUR set up!!!! And probably NOBODY does snow removal like you do! Your the best there is! I salute you! :salute:*_


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;892569 said:


> *All fired up?Far from it, You know theres alway some person on every forum you go on that thinks they are big and tough and just the most perfect person out there by trying to talk down and insulting somebody or flaming everyone they can. Its pathetic actually. I know your type, I run my own forum else where and deal with it often. I dont get fired up over brands or loyality to anything espeacially on the net because....... Well its just the net! *


I wonder why you deal with it often...

you must have alot of time on your hands to be on all them forums.

Also you mind showing me who I flame on?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*Gezzzzzzzz i dunno? Your a intelligent man from what i can see why dont you enlighten me?:laughing::laughing:*


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*I'm about to sign duracrap up for the jerry springer show! *


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh wow what i happend? this just started out as a lil thread about the 2011 ford superduty series. Cant we all just get along and embrace the beauty of the all new superduty?xysport and if not mackman u mind sharing some of that popcorn?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fisher guy;892592 said:


> oh wow what i happend? this just started out as a lil thread about the 2011 ford superduty series. Cant we all just get along and embrace the beauty of the all new superduty?xysport and if not mackman u mind sharing some of that popcorn?


I got all the popcorn you need. :laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*I'm lovin that ford of yours mackman! Very sweet ride!*_


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Im holding out for a real truck! KIA or a Saturn!!! That will be a plowing machine.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*i once saw a 89 dodge caravan that belonged to the owner of a sleazy roadside motel back in toronto and he had a plow on it for his parking lot. I believe it was a snowbear a few years ago when i saw it.... funny thing is it worked well*


----------



## pro50guy (Sep 20, 2009)

2011 ford line up is great just like it allways has and will be. All company's have ups and downs, ford just has more ups. all the people saying they worked on x amount of fords,is because there is more ford out there than anything. i love this stuff


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

LawnProLandscapes;876634 said:


> dodge's cummins engine (actually its cummins' cummins engine), chev's allison tranny (again not gm's own built tranny) , ford's suspension, king ranch interior, and the GMC 2500 body...... now were talkin a truck
> . . .


you forgot Dodge's power stearing and turning radius.....


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

now this is for me my DREAM THRUCK and it would probally be unstopable correct me if im wrong ford body ford interior an allison tranny OR a eaton fuller 10 spd with high low switch for the stick shift fans im one of them my self a Caterpillar mechanical diesel engine all this in a 3/4-1 ton truck (before all the emission bull) and i believe that would be the perfect truck it would never die (hence why they dont make it) its gonna be a sad day when cat quits making on road diesels but man i can dream


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fisher guy;892875 said:


> its gonna be a sad day when cat quits making on road diesels


Already happen. Hate to tell you.:crying:

http://www.etrucker.com/apps/news/article.asp?id=70342

http://bulktransporter.com/news/CAT_Navistar_alignment/


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I need to order a new truck for the fall 2010

that said it needs great GVW, extended cab, diesel power etc.

I would love to order a Chevy but here is the issue.....and it should be a huge issue for all members of a plow forum

You can't get anything but a reg cab chevy with a diesel and a plow package....why??? the front end is too light duty not enough gvw with that damn IFS 

this sucks but GM needs to get with the program and have a real front end an GVW in their 3500 dually truck.

For that reason I am now planning on ordering a 2011 F-550 4WD Powerstroke Extended Cab with a 60" CA and 17500 GVW. PlowPackage

Pickup dimensions and size with huge capacity and a strong enough front end for a real plow 

Sorry Chevy you need to get back in the game on work trucks not just 1/2 ton gentlemen's trucks


Oh don't mention the Kodiaks to me....might as well get a Pete or Frieghtliner if you going to that size.....don't drive one of those on a pleasure trip....the 550 you could


Not trying to bash GM just wake them up and others too....they are missing the boat


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

SD-Dave;973513 said:


> Sorry Chevy you need to get back in the game on work trucks not just 1/2 ton gentlemen's trucks


Chevy makes a truck bigger then a 1/2 ton :laughing:


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

TremblaySNOW;876321 said:


> Fords are for driving around looking good but,
> Chev/gm are for working, pulling, getting dirty,
> Did you know GM dualies have 365 horsepower and 660 lb-ft of torque The best power to weight ratio and tow 13,000 pounds


That is one of the ugliest trucks I have ever seen.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> For that reason I am now planning on ordering a 2011 F-550 4WD Powerstroke Extended Cab with a 60" CA and 17500 GVW. PlowPackage


why only get the 17500 gvwr for the 550? they are available with up to 19,500gvwr. 450's max out at 17500


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;974123 said:


> why only get the 17500 gvwr for the 550? they are available with up to 19,500gvwr. 450's max out at 17500


had a F-550 with 19500 GVW....it requires the 4.88 rear end....nice for towing and hauling but rotten for over the road fuel mileage and higher speed interstate travel.....rather give up the small amount of GVW for a better more drivable daily truck. The F-550 is somewhat overkill already for my usage but really like the 19.5 wheel package and the little extra track etc.

So there's you answer.....would consider a 3500 Chevy even with the lower GVW if you could get a plow package and 19.5 wheel/tires. Like the Duramax and the Allison....just need more truck around them without going to the Kodiak....won't fit in my garage nor be OK around town.


----------

